# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ ΦΟΒΙΑ

## fear77

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα! Πάσχω από κοινωνική φοβία εδώ και 11 χρόνια, η οποία εκδηλώνεται κυρίως με τη μορφή έντονης εφίδρωσης. Έχω κάνει κατά καιρούς προσπάθειες ( επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγο, φαρμακευτική αγωγή ), χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ και ένα περίπου μήνα άρχισα θεραπεία με cipralex. Βλέπω κάποια μικρή βελτίωση, όμως ταυτόχρονα αισθάνομαι υπνηλία και μια γενικότερη ψυχοσωματική κόπωση. Any advice?

----------


## olga_soul

Fear μου αποφεύγεις ότι έχει σχέση με κοινωνικά, πέραν της όποιας αγωγής σου και ψυχοθεραπείας, ή έχεις και σταδιακή έκθεση στα όσα σε ενοχλούν? Και εγώ έχω ακόμα κοινωνική φοβία και αγοραφοβία, αλλά πρόσφατα σε βαφτίσια που είχα να πάω δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου με την ιδέα ότι είμουν σε κόσμο....Εκτός των άλλων είμουν και πρώτη πίστα μπορώ να σου πω σε κοινή θέα όλων, μιας και είχα πάρει την ψηφιακή μηχανή μου και ήμουν συνέχεια σε κίνηση μπροστά στο μυστήριο τραβώντας σχεδόν όλη τη βάφτιση με όλους τους καλεσμένους διαρκώς να με παρακολουθούν.... Πιστεύω ότι αν συμμετέχεις πιο ενεργά σε κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις θα είσαι σταδιακά πιο ήρεμος..Εγώ αυτό κάνω πάντως....Βέβαια η συνταγή δεν πετυχαίνει 100% αλλά τουλάχιστων με έχει βοηθήσει σημαντικά στα χρόνια...... Αναφέρω ότι ήδη είμαι σε αγωγή 9 χρόνια με seroxat και για κρίσεις πανικού.... :Wink:

----------


## fear77

Αγαπητοί, Όλγα και Orion, σε γενικές γραμμές δεν αποφεύγω τις κοινωνικές συναναστροφές. Σπούδασα, εργαζόμουν μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα και σε λίγο καιρό συνεχίζω και πάλι τις σπουδές μου. Το θέμα είναι ότι σχεδόν πάντα, εχω ταχυπαλμία και έντονη εφίδρωση με αποτέλεσμα να κρατάω πάντα μαζί μου χαρτομάντηλα και να τρέχω συνέχεια στην τουαλέτα για να πλύνω το πρόσωπό μου! Έχει καταντήσει βασανιστήριο. Μερικές πολύ αγχωτικές καταστάσεις που γίνεται να αποφύγω, πολλές φορές τις αποφεύγω, βέβαια.

----------


## Joker

Γειά σου Fear. Και εγώ πάσχω από την ίδια πάθηση εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια. Η υπνηλία και η κούραση είναι συχνές παρενέργειες τέτοιων φαρμάκων και απ\'ότι ξέρω σιγά σιγά υποχωρούν στους περισσότερους με τον καιρό. Και αν αυτό το φάρμακο δεν είναι κατάλληλο για σένα, σίγουρα κάποιο άλλο θα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό. Αλλά το πιο βασικό και απο προσωπική πείρα είναι να γίνεται παράλληλα με τα φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλιώς δεν χτυπιέται η ρίζα του προβλήματος...

----------


## kiki

καλησπέρα. Χαίρομαι πολύ που σας συναντησα.
Για πολλά χρόνια κουβαλάω αυτό το πρόβλημα χωρίς να το παραδέχομαι και να κάνω κάτι γι\' αυτό. Πλησιάζονταις τα όρια της κατάθλιψης αποφάσισα να αντιμετωπίσω με θάρρος (χι χι) την παθολογική δειλία μου. Μόνο που δεν ξέρω απο που ν\' αρχίσω. ϊσως το πρώτο βήμα είναι ν\' αρχίσω να μιλάω.

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

Γεια σου Κική.
Την αρχή την έκανες ήδη με την παραδοχή του προβλήματός σου.Το πρώτο βήμα έγινε.Θα χρειαστούν όμως κι άλλα βήματα μέχρι να φτάσεις στον στόχο σου!Το ν\' αρχίσεις να μιλάς για το πρόβλημά σου και πιθανόν να δεχτείς βοήθεια είναι ίσως κάποια άλλα απαραίτητα βήματα που πρέπει να κάνεις...

Φιλικά,
Χρύσα

----------


## olga_soul

Fear μου όλοι λίγο πολύ με κοινωνική φοβία αποφεύγουν κάποιες συναναστροφές.......Στο κάτω κάτω δέσ το και πρακτικά.....Υπάρχει κανένας δεσμώτης που να υποχρεώνει όλους να παρεβρίσκονται σε όλες τις κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις.....???????
Εγώ καθαρά πρακτικά σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές το εξής......ακόμα και άτομα που δεν έχουν κοινωνική φοβία και πάλι για πολλούς άλλους λόγους τυνχάνει να μη πηγαίνουν πάντα παντού! :Smile: 
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι......στα σχολικά σου χρόνια είχες γενικά άσχημες εμπειρίες ή τα πέρασες χαλαρά?? Εκτός των άλλων οι γονείς σου είναι τύποι που όταν ήσουν μικρός περιόριζαν σημαντικά τις συναναστροφές σου με άλλα παιδάκια για παιχνίδι?? Ειλικρινά θά\'θελα να μάθω.....


Κική μου μίλα μας όσο θες .....τα αυτιά των μελλών εδώ είναι πάντα ανοιχτά και έχουν πάρει σχεδόν το μέγεθος πίτσας!!!! Χωράνε πολλά !!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Σίγουρα είναι πολύ σπαστικό εμείς να παρουσιάζουμε τέτοιες ενοχλήσεις (εφίδρωση, ταχυπαλμία κτλ) σε καταστάσεις που άλλοι όχι μόνο δεν χαλιούνται αλλά πετάνε τη σκούφια τους για πολλαπλές εκδηλώσεις και συναναστροφές.....


Από την άλλη όμως μπορεί να έχουμε ότι έχουμε........αλλά συνάμα έχουμε και ένα ξεχωριστό.....ακαταμάχητο..... σέξι ταπεραμέντο!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## fear77

Γειά και χαρά! Κική καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας, Όλγα και Joker σας ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Σχετικά με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια εχω να πω, πως ήταν πολύ όμορφα. Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε γύρω στα 17 μου. Ήμουν πολύ ερωτευμένος με μια κοπέλα και της το έδειχνα με τον τρόπο μου χωρίς να της το πώ. Σιγά-σιγά άρχισε να δείχνει κάποιο ενδιαφέρον και όπως γίνεται συνήθως, περίμενε την πρώτη κίνηση από μενα για να τα ¨φτιάξουμε¨, όπως λέγαμε στο σχολείο. Αυτήν την κίνηση δεν την έκανα ποτέ, παρα το γενονός ότι την ήθελα σαν τρελός. Δείλιασα παρόλο που τα σημάδια ήταν θετικά. Έτσι μια μέρα, ξαφνικά μέσα στην τάξη κι ενώ η καθηγήτρια μου είχε απευθύνει το λόγο και όλοι γυρίζουν να με κοιταξουν ( μαζί κι εκείνη ), αρχίζω να ιδρώνω λες και έπαιζα ποδόσφαιρο. Αυτό ήταν!!! Δεν το έχω συγχωρέσει ακόμη στον εαυτό μου, όχι για τη σχέση που έχασα, αλλά γι\'αυτά που ακολούθησαν. Σε συδυασμό με την πίεση των Πανελληνίων και τη λάθος αντιμετώπισή της κατάστασης από μέρους μου ( κλείστηκα αρκετά στον εαυτό μου ), το πρόβλημα άρχισε να παίρνει ολοένα και μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις. Ενώ αρχικά λοιπόν, η εφίδρωση εμφανιζόταν μόνο στη σχολική τάξη, όπου ήταν κι εκείνη, σιγα-σιγα άρχισε να εμφανίζεται σε οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική μου συναναστροφή. Με ακολουθεί μέχρι σήμερα, αλλα συνεχίζω να το παλεύω.

----------


## fear77

...αυτό βέβαια το περιστατικό ήταν κι ένα σημαντικό μάθημα. Από τότε όταν θέλω κάτι πολύ, το διεκδικώ, το κυνηγώ και συνήθως τα καταφέρνω.

----------


## fear77

Όλγα, το σχόλιο σου για το sexy ταμπεραμέντο, αποστομοτικό! Μ\'άρεσε. Να σαι καλά. Να\'μαστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## Joker

Παράξενος πάντως ο τρόπος που άρχισε σε σένα. Πιο πριν δηλαδή δεν είχες κανένα πρόβλημα; Ήσουν απλά ντροπαλός;

----------


## kiki

καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενθάρρυνση. Δηλαδή fear πριν απο αυτό το γεγονός δεν είχες κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα; Εγώ από όσο θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου ήμουν \"συνεσταλμένη\".
\"Ήσυχο παιδί\" που λέει και η μάνα μου, \"κανείς δε κατάλαβε πότε μεγάλωσε. Του έβαζες να φάει - έτρωγε, αλλιώς δεν παραπονιόταν\".

----------


## olga_soul

Εμένα πάλι παίδες πιστεύω ότι η κοινωνική μου φοβία καλλιεργήθηκε από τα κόμπλεξ του πατέρα μου και όχι άμεσα από εμένα, από τα χρόνια του δημοτικού κιόλας.... Ο ίδιος μιας και ευτυχώς για πολλούς πια έχει πεθάνει!!!!, ήταν ιδιαίτερα αντικοινωνικός μιας και ήταν πάντα βαρετός έως απόλυτος και μονότονος σε κάθε παρέα και κανένας δεν τον ήθελε και κλείνονταν στο σπίτι, απαιτώντας όμως φασιστικά και όλοι οι άλλοι στην οικογένεια να μην έχουν φιλίες , οπότε από πολύ μικρή δεν με άφηνε να παίζω με τα άλλα παιδάκια παρόλο που ήμουν ιδιαίτερα φιλική και αγαπητή σε όλους. Δεν ξέρω τί θα πει παιδικό πάρτυ γεννεθλίων γιατί ποτέ δεν το έζησα......Μονίμως έλεγε σαν δικαιολογία ότι οι πατεράδες των παιδιών θα με βιάσουν!!! αν πάω... 
Αν δε κάπου τύχαινε σε επίπεδο συγγενών να γίνει κάποια συνεύρεση και έβλεπε ότι περνάγαμε καλά.....πάνω στην φούντωση του κεφιού και του γέλιου μας έπαιρνε με το ζόρι να φύγουμε παρατώντας το παιχνίδι!!! Στο σχολείο όπως καταλαβαίνετε μέχρι και το γυμνάσιο δεν ήθελαν να κάνουν παρέα μαζί μου, μιας και ούτε για έναν φιλικό καφέ μπορούσα να κανονίσω να βγω.....Ώσπου στο λύκειο και αφού έβλεπα ότι η κατάσταση του πατέρα μου άρχισε να γίνεται πολύ χοντρή, ενώ εγώ από την άλλη άρχισα δημιουργική κοινωνική δραστηριότητα και extra σπουδές τα πήρα στην κράνα και δεδομένου ότι αρνούνταν πεισματικά σε χρόνια βάση να θεραπευτεί από τον αλκοολισμό του, τον έγραψα κανονικά και πέρα από τα επιπρόσθετα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που μου δημιούργησε, αποφάσισα να στηρίξω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του σπιτιού, να αναλάβω υποχρεώσεις πολύ νωρίς και να θεραπεύσω έστω σε ένα καλό βαθμό τον εαυτό μου για να μην καταρρεύσει όλο το σπίτι μιας και όλοι ψυχολογικά είχαν γαντζωθεί επάνω μου......Αυτά τα περιληπτικά ολίγα περί κοινωνικής μου φοβίας που αποτελεί μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι των γενικότερων ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων μου για τα οποία παίρνω αγωγή......

----------


## fear77

Γειά σας παιδιά. Πριν μου συμβεί αυτό, ήμουν απλά κάπως συνεσταλμένος, αλλά χωρίς αυτό να φτάνει στα άκρα και να μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ήμουν το ήσυχο και το καλό παιδί της οικογένειας, που προσπαθούσε να μη στενοχωρεί κανένα, να κάνει πάντα το σωστό, να είναι καλός μαθητής κτλ. Μια πηγή του προβλήματος, ίσως να είναι το ότι ο πατέρας μου δεν με άφηνε ποτέ να κάνω λάθος. Έτσι, προκειμένου να μην αποτύχω, απεύφευγα και αποφεύγω κατά καιρούς να κάνω πράγματα. Αυτό μου έγινε μπούμερανγκ.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Όλγα σκέφτηκες ποτέ ότι ο ίδιος ο πατέρας σου να ήταν κοινωνιοφοβικός? 
Οι κοινωνιοφοβικοι που έιναι αλκοολικοί είναι πολλοί περισσότεροι σε ποσοστό από το μέσο πληθυσμό.

----------


## fear77

Με τις συναναστροφές πώς τα πάτε; Βγαίνετε έξω, πηγαίνετε σε σπίτια φίλων; Πώς νιώθετε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις; Η Ολγα π.χ.στα βαφτίσια που ήταν καλεσμένη, τα πήγε μια χαρά.

----------


## kiki

Σχετικά με την κοινωνική ζωή να σας πω: βγαίνω έξω δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αυτό και έχω φίλους. Βέβαια είναι δύσκολο να γνωρίσω καινούριους ανθρώπους εκτός αν με προσεγγίσουν εκείνοι (με τρόπο που δε θα με ενοχλήσει). Η δημόσια έκθεση είναι αυτό που με τρομοκρατεί αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι κάποιες φορές (λίγες ) που δε μπορούσα να κάνω αλλιώς και έπρεπε να βρίσκομαι στο επίκεντρο της προσοχής του πλήθους, μετά το πρώτο σοκ μου φαίνεται πως το διασκέδασα. 
Αυτό που αντιμετωπίζω τώρα είναι πως στο στενό μου περιβάλλον κανείς δε θεωρεί πως έχω πρόβλημα και να ψάξω για βοήθεια είναι υπερβολή. Δε συμμερίζομαι την άποψη τους γιατί δε μπορώ να συμπεριφερθώ φυσιολογικά σε πολύ απλές καταστάσεις αλλά το σημαντικό είναι πως αποφάσισα να μη με νοιάζει τι θα πουν και ας δυσσαρεστηθούν όσο θέλουν!
Όλγα τι άλλα προβλήματα έχεις;

----------


## kiki

και fear στις συναναστροφές αισθάνομαι συνήθως άβολα. Εκτός απο τα άλλα άγχη έχω και το άγχος οτι δε θα συμπεριφερθώ κοινωνικά και θα κάθομαι σα το χαζό. Αυτό μπορεί να με κάνει να πω χαζομάρες τις οποίες θα σκέφτομαι μετά και θα αναλύω το τι έγινε και πως συμπεριφέρθηκα εγώ

----------


## fear77

Καλημέρα μας! Απλά ήθελα να πω, οτι χαίρομαι πολύ που βρήκα αυτό το site, που σας γνώρισα, που τα λέμε, που επικοινωνούμε. Να\'στε όλοι καλά!

----------


## kiki

εσείς ντρέπεστε να γράφετε μηνύματα στο site;

----------


## olga_soul

Μιχάλη μου ο πατέρας μου είχε πολλά άλλα...τί να σου πω ολόκληρη ιστορία...... Βοήθεια δεν ήθελε μιας και όπως έλεγε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι ήταν άρρωστοι στο σπίτι και λέγαμε μαλακίες ότι ήταν αλκοολικός και με ψυχολογικά που χρίζαν βοήθειας ψυχιάτρου..... Μέχρι που χόντρινε η κατάσταση και μας έβλεπε μετά από αρκετά χρόνια μέχρι και δαιμονισμένους και ότι ο σατανάς μας έβαζε λόγια για να τον βάλουμε σε κλινική.. Δοκιμάσαμε πολλές μορφές προσέγγισης και επαγγελματικές (με το ζόρι....σχεδόν)..αλλά τα πράγματα γίναν περίπλοκα...θέλει βιβλίο ολόκληρο για να διηγηθώ το θέμα.... Χέστα!!!  :Frown:  :Frown: 


Fear μου κοινωνικά είμαι οκ, μέσα στον κόσμο κάθε μέρα (και μιλάμε για πολύ κόσμο ιδιαίτερα στη δουλειά μου), παρέες και έξοδοι αρκετοί, φίλους ιδιαίτερα cool και συμμετέχω όσο μπορώ σε εκδηλώσεις μήπως και ελαχιστοποιήσω τα κρούσματα πανικού στην κοινωνίκή φοβία που δε με ξεχνάνε τα σκασμένα.....

Κική μου είμαι 9 χρόνια σε αγωγή με seroxat για κατάθλιψη, αγοραφοβία, κρίσεις πανικού και κοινωνική φοβία. Πλήρες πακέτο!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## gus1973

Τόσο σε αυτό όσο και στο άλλο topic με θέμα την κοινωνική φοβία βρήκα πάρα πολλά κοινά σε σχέση με την δική μου περίπτωση. Τελικά είμαι κοινωφοβικός από πολύ μικρός. Μια κατάσταση που αρχικά εμφανίστηκε με ντροπαλότητα. Ήμουν και εγώ το καλό παιδί το ώριμο, που λέει \"σωστές κουβέντες\". Οι γονείς μου και οι συγγενείς παρουσίαζαν αυτή την ντροπαλότητα μου σαν ένα από τα βασικά μου προτερήματα, λέγοντας \"τι καλό παιδί!\" και άλλα τέτοιες μλκίες. Ο πατέρας μου δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικός, δεν έβγαινε έξω και περνούσε τη μέρα του με διάφορες ασχολίες στο σπίτι. Σαν άτομο όμως είναι δημιουργικό. Στην εφηβεία \"έσκασε\" το πρώτο κοινωφοβικό επεισόδιο στο σχολείο, όπου όταν η καθηγήτρια μου ζήτησε να πω μάθημα άρχισε να τρέμει η φωνή μου. Από τότε έχω αρκετά παρόμοια επεισόδια κυρίως όταν πρέπει να μιλήσω μπροστά σε κόσμο.


Έχω κάποιους φίλους, με τους οποίους έρχομαι συχνά σε σύγκρουση κυρίως λόγω της αντικοινωνικότητας μου που βγαίνει σε επιθετικότητα. Βγαίνω έξω αλλά αποφεύγω τις μεγάλες παρέες. Εκεί, κυριολεκτικά, δεν έχω τίποτα να πω ή μάλλον δεν μπορώ να πω και πολλά. Εξετάζω την κάθε μου λέξη και μετά αν κρίνω ότι είπα καμιά βλακεία, ακολουθεί λεπτομερής εξέταση. Σε συναναστροφές ένα προς ένα (ή και παρέα δύο ατόμων) τα πάω αρκετά καλά. 

Αποφεύγω γάμους και βαφτίσια. Πριν δύο εβδομάδες πήγα σε γάμο όπου και εγώ έβγαζα φωτογραφίες ώστε να κάνω κάτι άλλο. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα παντρέυομαι ΕΓΩ!:P Πρίν από μια εβδομάδα παραβρέθηκα σε τραπέζι της νύφης όπου χαιρέτισα 300 άτομα. Είχα κάποιο άγχος επειδή ήμουν το επίκεντρο της προσοχής αλλά αφού δεν έπρεπε να μιλήσω μπροστά σε πολύ κόσμο δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Γι\' αυτό δεν αγχώνομαι και πολύ για το γάμο μου. Γιατί δεν θα χρειαστεί να μιλήσω. Το μόνο που με αγχώνει είναι ότι θα πρέπει να χορέψω, γι\' αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να το αποφύγω (με συνένοχο τη νύφη) :P. 

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## Joker

:Big Grin:  Να ζήσετε gus, ότι επιθυμείτε, βίο ανθόσπαρτο σας εύχομαι :Smile: 
ʼντε περιμένουμε μπομπονιέρες

----------


## olga_soul

Gus μου σίγουρα έχεις περάσει σε άλλη διάσταση της κοινωνικής σου φοβίας όπως και εγώ! 
Μάλλον την αντιμετωπίζεις ψύχραιμα εκεί που πρέπει και είναι θετικό......
Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να χαρείς το γάμο σου.........και τα παιδάκια που θα αποκτήσεις με το καλό να τα κάνεις έντονα κοινωνικά και δραστήρια!!!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## anwnimi

Gus να ζήσετε πάντα ευτυχισμένοι, ότι καλύτερο!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## fear

Gus, έστω και αργοπορημένα, εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και καλούς απογόνους! Υγεία και ευτυχία! Όσο για το χορό, πιες κανένα-δυο ποτηράκια κρασί και όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά. :Smile: 

Πρώην fear77.

----------


## gus1973

Να είσαι καλά fear. Θα το παλέψω και θα προσπαθήσω να το διασκεδάσω.

----------


## gus1973

Λοιπόν, τελείωσε και ο γάμος....  :Smile: 

Όλα πήγαν καλά. Η κοινωνική φοβία και το άγχος προσπάθησαν να εισχωρήσουν στην όλη διαδικασία αλλά τα έδιωχνα με τον τρόπο μου. Τις προηγούμενες ημέρες έκοψα τον καφέ και οτιδήποτε άλλο ήταν πιθανό να μου επιδεινώσει την ένταση και προσπάθησα να ηρεμήσω.

ʼγχος είχα την ώρα της τελετής. Ίδρωσα σε πρόσωπο και χέρια και κάποιες στιγμές πίστεψα ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. Η γυναίκα μου κρατούσε σφιχτά το χέρι, μιας και αντιλήφθηκε τι γίνεται και προσπαθούσε να μου δώσει κουράγιο. Στις χαιρετούρες μετά την εκκλησία όλα πήγαν πολύ καλά.

Και πάμε τώρα στο επίμαχο θέμα. Στον χορό και σε όλη την διδαδικασία του τραπεζιού η οποία θα με έφερνε στο επίκεντρο. Ε λοιπόν και χόρεψα (αρκετά κιόλας) και χαιρέτησα και όλα όσα φοβόμουν τα έκανα με χαρακτησριστική άνεση.

Όλες τις \"δύσκολες\" στιγμές είχα στο νου μου την λέξη \"έκθεση\". Προσπαθούσα κάθε στιγμή την έννοια αυτή να την κάνω πράξη, και πιστεύω ότι τα κατάφερα με τον καλύτερο τρόπο.

Ο αγώνας συνεχίζεται....

----------


## olga_soul

gus μου να ζήσεις μωρό μου!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ότι καλύτερο βρε!!!! :Wink:

----------


## fear

Gus, τις καλύτερες ευχές μου!!!

ʼξιος, άξιος!!!

...άντε και στα δικά μας βρε παιδιά!!!

----------


## βεργινα

Γεια σας παιδες! ειναι καλο να μιλαμε κ ανακουφιστικο!
θελω να πω οτι ειμαι μονη στο σπιτι μετα απο αρκετο καιρο .. εκανα πολυ ασχημες σκεψεις ωσπου εβαλα τα κλαματα κ ξεφουσκωσα.
Ολγα 9 χρονια με κρισεις πανικου κ seroxat επισης η μουρη μου!οποτε καταλαβαινεις τωρα ,βραδυ...μονη... αντε να ξημερωσει!!!!!!!!!!
ειναι κανεις εδω???????
βεργινα

----------


## fear

Orion, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο θέμα της συγκεντρωσης. Το κλειδί είναι να μπορέσουμε σιγα-σιγά να φτάσουμε στο σημείο που δεν θα μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η γνώμη των άλλων και το τι μπορεί να πουν για μας. Θέλει προσπάθεια, καθότι ο άνθρωπος σαν φύσει κοινωνικό ον, επιζητά πάντα την αποδοχή.
Η συνήθης λαϊκή φράση στ\'αρχ... μου (με το συμπάθειο, παιδιά), πρέπει να γίνει πράξη.
Και για να γίνει, θέλει δουλειά πολυ (που λέει κι ο ποιητής), θέλει να φτάνουμε κάθε μέρα στα όρια μας.
Δες το σαν πρόκληση. Έτσι το βλέπω εγώ.

----------


## gus1973

Olga, Fear και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας. Εύχομαι να καταφέρουμε να βρούμε το δρόμο μας και να περάσουμε τη ζωή μας όπως επιθυμούμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## olga_soul

gus1973 σε χάσαμε βρε μετά το γάμο? :Wink: 
Είσαι καλά? 


BNW24 καλώς ήρθες στο forum στο οποίο από ότι είδες αν υποφέρεις από κοινωνική φοβία μιας και ρωτάς για σχετική φαρμακολογία , δεν είσαι το μόνο άτομο εδώ! :Smile:  Υποφέρεις μόνο από κοινωνική φοβία??

Εγώ προσωπικά παίρνω seroxat 9 χρόνια τώρα και για κοινωνική φοβία και για άλλα ενοχλήματα (αγοραφοβία, κρίσεις πανικού, κατάθλιψη...). 
Όταν τα ξεκίνησα μετά από 4 μήνες σταθεροποιήθηκα και απλώς διατηρώ σε τυπικά mg την αγωγή για συντήρηση εξαιτίας των βιωμάτων μου που μου δημιουργούν συχνά ψυχολογικά σκαμπανευάσματα και επιμέρους ξύπνημα των ενοχλήσεων ανάλογα τις καταστάσεις. Κάτι άλλο η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν παίρνω.....Σίγουρα όμως στην κοινωνική φοβία με βοήθησε πολύ η αλλαγή συνηθειών και δραστηριοτήτων.......Η επαφή με το κοινό σε σταδιακή έκθεση που εφάρμοσα από μόνη μου χωρίς γιατρούς να με συμβουλεύουν σχετικά , με βοήθησε πολύ και βελτίωσε αισθητά και τα επίπεδα της αγοραφοβίας μου!!! :Smile: 
Ψυχίατρο για αγωγή και επιστημονικές συμβουλές ζήτησα και πήγα από μόνη μου στα 22 (τώρα είμαι 34) - μια κίνηση που έκρινα άκρως σημαντική να γίνει! Αντί να ψάχνεις ιδιότητες φαρμάκων , θα σε συμβούλευα να επισκευτείς κάποιον γιατρό ώστε ο ίδιος βάση της δικής σου περίπτωσης να κρίνει τί ακριβώς θα είναι αποτελεσματικό...... :Smile: 
Κάθε άτομο στην ειδικότητά του......μην αγχώνεσαι λοιπόν με εγκυκλοπαιδικές πληροφορίες και παρενέργειες.........
Έτσι και αλλιώς κάθε άτομο αντιδρά διαφορετικά στην κάθε αγωγή....ακόμα και στο χρονικό διάστημα που τον πιάνει!!!

Πες μας κάτι παραπάνω για σένα και μείνε στην παρέα μας, μιας και απαρτίζεται από ότι θα διαπιστώσεις από ενδιαφέροντες χαρακτήρες που βασανίζονται δυστυχώς από παρόμοιες καταστάσεις...

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ!!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## olga_soul

BNW24 καλό είναι μιας και αναφέρεις ότι παρουσιάζεις περίεργα συμπτώματα και δεδομένου ότι ήδη είχες πάει σε γιατρό για αγωγή, να πας πάλι να τον συμβουλευτείς! :Smile: 
Κάποιες άλλες πιο προσωπικές πληροφορίες που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω σχετικά με την όλη κατάστασή σου θα σου τις στείλω με ερώτηση σε u2u γιατί κρίνω ότι είναι προσωπικές και δεν θα ήθελα να βρεθούν σε κοινή θέα.
Ελπίζω να πράξεις δε ανάλογα και να δεχτείς για δεύτερη φορά τη γνώμη του ειδικού!
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ! :Wink:

----------


## NikosD.

BNW24,
έχεις σκεφθεί την εναλλακτική περίπτωση μιας ψυχοθεραπευτικής, αντί μιας φαρμακευτικής διαδικασίας?

ΥΓ. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να μη χρησιμοποείς greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

dodoni, η ψυχοθεραπεία και η ψυχανάληση είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα?

Αν η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει στην κοινωνική φοβία, πόσος είναι περίπου ο μέσος χρόνος προκειμένου κάποιος ασθενής να νιώθει καλύτερα?

ΒΝW24, Εγώ παίρνω τα seroxat και με βοηθούν. Όταν κάποια κατάσταση με αγχώνει ιδιαίτερα χρησιμοποιώ και τα tranxene (αγχολυτικά).

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

ΒΜW24, ο ψυχίατρός μου ( που μου είπε ότι είναι και ο ίδιος κοινωνιοφοβικός ) μου συνέστησε τα effexor. Επειδή ομως είχα ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα από το seroxat στο παρελθόν και δεδομένου ότι θέλουν και καμιά δεκαπενταριά μέρες για να αρχίσουν να ενεργούν, δεν τα δοκίμασα.

ʼλλοι χρησιμοποιούν ladose, dumirox, zoloft. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο φάρμακο. Καλό είναι αυτό από το οποίο εσύ ο ίδιος θα έχεις αποτελέσματα.

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by BNW24_
> dodoni, έχω κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά σε μερικές συνεδρίες δεν είχα διάθεση να μιλίσω για τα προβλήματά μου και ξενέρωνα. ʼλλες φορές πάλι είχαν προκύψει ενδιαφέρουσες συζητήσεις. Μου είχε δημιουργηθεί όμως ένα άγχος για το άν θα έχω έμπνευση ώστε να ανοιχτώ στην ψυχολόγο μου. Δέν το άντεξα και σταμάτησα.


BNW24,
αναρωτιέμαι αν συζήτησες με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή σου αυτό ακριβώς το άγχος που περιγράφεις: την δυσκολία σου δηλαδή ή την μη διάθεση να επεξεργαστείς κομμάτια του εαυτού σου. Μερικές φορές, μια συνεδρία που περιστρέφεται γύρω από ένα τέτοιο θέμα, βγάζει ουσιαστικά πράγματα. Συχνά, αυτό το άγχος που περιγράφεις, αναφέρεται ως \"αντίσταση στη θεραπεία\". Είναι κάτι σαν μηχανισμός άμυνας του Εγώ, που μας προφυλλάσει απ το να έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με τα σκοτεινά κομμάτια του εαυτού μας.

Δεν ξέρω αν για σένα ήταν κάπως έτσι, συμβαίνει όμως πάρα πολύ συχνά κατά την διαδικασία της θεραπείας. 





> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> dodoni, η ψυχοθεραπεία και η ψυχανάληση είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα?
> 
> Αν η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει στην κοινωνική φοβία, πόσος είναι περίπου ο μέσος χρόνος προκειμένου κάποιος ασθενής να νιώθει καλύτερα?


Μιχάλη,
η ψυχανάλυση είναι μια μορφή ψυχοθεραπείας, με φανατικούς οπαδούς και φανατικούς επικριτές.
Προσωπικά, τάσσομαι στους επικριτές. ʼλλες δημοφιλείς μορφές ψυχοθεραπείας είναι η γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική, η προσωποκεντρική και η συστημική.
Όλες οι παραπάνω, έχουν πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα και καμία δεν αποτελεί πανάκεια.
Σχετικά με την ερώτηση σου για το χρόνο διάρκειας μιας ψυχοθεραπευτικής διαδικασίας, η απάντηση δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη μιας και εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.

Πχ, η γνωσιακή θεραπεία, είναι βραχείας διάρκειας ενώ η ψυχανάλυση, είναι μακρόχρονη διαδικασία.

Στις βραχείας διάρκειας θεραπείες, συνήθως πραγματοποιούνται 12-20 συνεδρίες. Κατά κανόνα, υπάρχει μια γρήγορη ανακούφιση από το πρόβλημα, αν και οι στατιστικές αναφέρουν πως συνήθως το πρόβλημα επανέρχεται μετά την πάροδο κάποιων μηνών ή χρόνων.

Στις μακρόχρονες θεραπείες, το θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα αργεί να έρθει αλλά μοιάζει να είναι πιο μόνιμο, μιας και γίνεται δουλειά σε βάθος.

Προσωπικά, είχα εκπαιδευτεί στο γνωσιακό μοντέλο και δούλευα με αυτό για αρκετά χρόνια. Στη συνέχεια, προσωπικές ενστάσεις γύρω από τον τρόπο δουλειάς αυτού του μοντέλου, με οδήγησαν στο να εκπαιδευτώ στην προσωποκεντρική ψυχοθεραπεία, οπότε τα τελευταία χρόνια δουλεύω σύμφωνα με τις αρχές αυτού του μοντέλου.

Πέρα από το θεραπευτικό μοντέλο, υπάρχουν πολλοί ακόμη παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη διάρκεια αλλά και την έκβαση της διαδικασίας, όπως:

Ο ίδιος ο θεραπευόμενος, οι αντιστάσεις που έχει για τη θεραπεία, η θέληση που επιδεικνύει. Θεωρούμε ότι για να προσέρχεται κάποιος για θεραπεία, η θέληση του είναι δεδομένη. Ωστόσο, εσώτερες/υπόγειες διαδικασίες συχνά υποθάλπτουν την πορεία της θεραπείας, πχ μια προβληματική συμπεριφορά, όσο κι αν είναι προβληματική, επειδή μας είνα ι οικεία, γνωρίζουμε πως να την διαχειριστούμε, ενώ, μια νέα συμπεριφορά, όσο κι αν είναι επιθυμητή, επειδή είναι νέα ή ίσως άγνωστη, έχει κόστος και έτσι αρνούμαστε να κατευθυνθούμε προς αυτή. 

τυχαίοι παράγοντες μπορούν επίσης να παίξουν καθοριστικό ρόλο, πχ ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας ή ένα ατύχημα που θα προκαλέσει έντονα συναισθήματα στον θεραπευομενο.

----------


## raphsssodos

Η ιδέα του ότι κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία ίσως να είναι τελικά πιο λυτρωτική και να σε βοηθάει περισσότερο και από την ίδια τη ψυχοθεραπευτική διαδικασία. Η σειρά που προσπαθείς να βάλεις στο μυαλό σου, το ότι προσπαθείς να αναλύσεις και κάπου κάπου να κατατάξεις τις σκέψεις σου, οι φανταστικές συζητήσεις που κάνεις είτε με τον εαυτό σου είτε με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή σου όλα αυτά σε τοποθετούν σε μια θεραπευτική διαδικασία μακριά από το γραφείο του ψυχοθεραπευτή που μπορεί τελικά να είναι και το πιο ουσιαστικό μέρος της θεραπείας.

----------


## olga_soul

Εγώ πάλι παίδες παράλληλα με την αγωγή μου όταν την ξεκίνησα πριν 8 χρόνια έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία διαλογισμού!!! :Wink: 

Μίλαγα εσωτερικά με τον εαυτό μου απροκατάλυπτα και μέσα από την ιδεολογική εσωτερική αντιπαράθεση που είχα μαζί του κάπου τελικά μπόρεσα και βρήκα μιαν ισορροπία ......

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μιλάς με τη ψυχή σου όταν αυτή αποσυντονίζεται από αρνητικά βιώματα και ερεθίσματα, ακόμα και αν επιλέξεις κάποια στιγμή να ακολουθήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία ή ψυχανάλυση με την καθοδήγηση κάποιου ειδικού......

ʼλλωστε για να δώσω έναν πιο ανάλαφρο τόνο στην ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή συζήτηση που έχουμε στο topic αυτό.........αν αποφασίσω κάποια στιγμή προσωπικά εγώ να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία...πρέπει να έχω σίγουρα stand bye και έναν ψυχίατρο για να αναλάβει μετά τον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Θα τον ξεκάνω τον άνθρωπο.........:P:P

----------


## nikigirl18

Αν επαιρνες τηλεφωνο σε καποιο κεντρο ψυχικης υγιεινης της περιοχης σου?Ισως εκει η αναμονη να ειναι λιγοτερη.

----------


## gus1973

Τόσο το συγκεκριμένο thread όσο και κάποια άλλα που αναφέρονται στην κοινωνική φοβία, τα έχω σαν ευαγγέλιο. Τα έχω διαβάσει δύο τρεις φορές προκειμένου να αντλώ δύναμη και να θυμάμαι όταν ξεχνώ. 

Δυστυχώς ξεχνώ πολύ γρήγορα και συνειδοτοποιώ ότι για να μετριαστεί αυτή η φοβία πρέπει να αναζητήσω για άλλη μια φορά βοήθεια. Το πρόβλημα, όπως ήδη έχω αναφέρει, είναι ότι την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο βρίσκομαι σε (πολύ) απομακρυσμένη περιοχή από την οποία η πρόσβαση σε αστικό κέντρο όπου θα υπάρχει κάποιος ειδικός, είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολη. Ίσως οι γιορτές να είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία για να επισκεφθώ κάποιον. 

Το καλοκαίρι, διαβάζοντας ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας για άτομα με φοβίες, το οποίο επικεντρώνεται στην έκθεση, έκανα κάποια μικρά αλλά σταθερά βήματα. Όμως, μπροστά στις μεγάλες προκλήσεις είμαι πάντα ανήμπορος. Η ζωή μου έχει δυσκολέψει και αν και έχω τα προσόντα (σπουδές, προϋπηρεσία) έχω αποσυρθεί από αξιόλογες επαγγελματικές θέσεις που απαιτούν έκθεση σε ακροατήριο. 

Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να σπάσω τον τοίχο και να φγώ από την προσωπική μου φυλακή...

----------


## olga_soul

Καλή πορεία gus μου και καλά αποτελέσματα!!!!!!!!! :Smile:  :Smile: 

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## alexandros3

Πολύ κατατοπιστικό thread. Και συγχαρητήρια Gus για το γάμο σου  :Big Grin: 

Περνάω το ίδιο που λέει κι ένας φίλος, αλλά αυτός το πέρασε στο σχολείο εγώ στη δουλειά. Υπάρχει λοιπόν η κοπέλα από τη δουλειά που μ\' αρέσει και της αρέσω. Έχουμε βγει, έχουμε περάσει ωραία. Στη δουλειά μου δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα. Με τους συναδέλφους τα πάω καλά και ξέρω να προστατεύω τον εαυτό μου. Όλα αυτά έχουν αλλάξει άρδην από τότε που έχει εκδηλωθεί το ενδιαφέρον για την κοπέλα.
Από τότε λες και είμαι σε συνεχή κρίση κι αξιολόγηση. Λες και μ\'έχουν βάλει κάτω από ένα μικροσκόπιο και μ\' εξετάζουν.
Στην αρχή είχα και ιδρώτα, τώρα σαν να μου έφυγε. Αλλά το συναίσθημα ότι είμαι σε διαρκή κρίση/κριτική σαν να επιδεινώνεται.
Δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Είναι κοινωνική φοβεία; Ή είναι απλώς ότι έχω δαγκώσει τη λαμαρίνα; (δεν έχει ξαναγίνει αυτό στη δουλειά, εν μέρει λόγω δικής μου απόφασης)
Πάντως παιδιά ευχάριστο δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου.
Από την άλλη λέω υπάρχουν κι ανταμοιβές. Όπως είπα όλο περιστρέφεται γύρω από την κοπέλα. Οπότε αν ας πούμε λείπει κάποια μέρα, το πρόβλημα εξαφανίζεται. Αλλά κι εγώ γίνομαι τότε πιο ευερέθιστος. Θυμώνω πιο πολύ, γίνομαι αδιάλακτος. 
Αν από την άλλη είναι εκεί, τότε υπάρχει το αίσθημα της κρίσης αλλά κι ένα της χαμόγελο με στέλνει και με γεμίζει.
Και με κάνει ν\' αντέχω και πιο πολύ. 
Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η ζωή... αλλά δεν έχω μάθει να τη διαχειρίζομαι σωστά...

----------


## gus1973

Να είσαι καλά olga. Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου alexandros_3. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι συμπτώματα κοινωνικής φοβίας ή απλά \"δάγκωμα της λαμαρίνας\"  :Smile:  Πάντως, ο έρωτας είναι τόσο όμορφο συναίσθημα, ώστε να είσαι διατεθειμένος να υποστείς όλες τις παρελκόμενες επιπτώσεις.  :Smile:  Καλή επιτυχία !!!

Ας σημειώσω και κάτι άλλο σχετικό με το θέμα που μου έκανε εντύπωση....
Στο βιβλίο \"Νικήστε τις φοβίες\" διάβασα ότι η κοινωνική φοβία είναι πιθανό να οφείλεται σε ενδεχόμενη παράταση της φυσιολογικής περιόδου ντροπής (3-7 ετών) που περνά ο κάθε άνθρωπος.

----------


## alexandros3

Ρε παιδιά προφήτης είμαι; Θ\' αρχίσω να πιστεύω στα μεταφυσικά που μου λέει η φίλη μου σε λίγο.
Είπα ότι οι σχέσεις είναι καλές στη δουλειά. Παίδες αυτό είναι μέχρι να κάνεις κάτι και να ανατρέψεις ισορροπίες. Μιλάμε για πολύ κατινιά από ένα μαλάκα γηραιότερο που μάλλον λιγουρεύεται τη κοπελιά μου. Με ποιά προσόντα μωρή καράφλο. Παίδες τον λυπήθηκα. Μιλούσαμε πλαγίως με μπηχτές, τα λέγαμε στη πεθερά να τ\' ακούσει η νύφη. Όχι παρουσία της κοπελας ευτυχώς. Ή μάλλον γιατί ευτυχώς; Τα πήγα περίφημα. Γηραιότερος αυτός, μεγάλο κεφάλι στην εταιρεία και τον τάπωσα το μαλάκα κραταιά. Ρε πούστη μου (συγνώμη για τα γαλλικά αλλά...) που το\' χα κρυμένο μέσα μου; 
Άστε παιδιά σκηνές απείρου κάλους, καλά έλεγα. Ε ρε μαλακίανση που δέρνει ορισμένα χούφταλα. Αλλά ποτέ δεν τον υπολόγιζα ρε παιδιά , είναι fake o τύπος και φάνηκε.
Μπράβο ρε Αλεξανδράκο.... Ρε αξίζουμε πολλά και δεν το ξέρουμε.

----------


## alexandros3

Άντε μωρό μου γύρνα και τα\'χω κάνει όλα λύμπα για πάρτι σου!

----------


## Lenaki

Φορτσαααααααααααα Αλεξανδρε!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexandros3

:Smile: 
Μου έφυγαν όλες οι αναστολές ρε παιδιά. Θέλω να έχω γραμμένα τα δύο τρία άτομα εκεί μέσα που τους έχει φάει η μ.... τους έχω. (ζήτησε ενισχύσεις ο καράφλας δεν τα\'βγαζε πέρα μόνος του) Θέλω να απαντάω. Απαντάω. Αλλά το ωραίο είναι ότι πια νοιάζομαι ακόμα λιγότερο για την εικόνα των άλλων. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτό το έχω μόνο στη δουλειά. Μάλλον το ξέρω αλλά τέλος πάντων. Αλλά γενικά στ\' αρχ... μου, ωραίο συναίσθημα. Η πλάκα είναι ότι όσο πάει τόσο πιο κατινιάζουν κι αφρίζουν. Α ρε τι έχουν να πάθουν όταν θα τους πάρω και τη \"γκόμενα\". Θα τους περάσει θέλοντας και μη. Θέλουν και \"γκόμενα\" οι καρμοίριδες! 
Τι μαλάκες υπάρχουν στον κόσμο. Ας μην τους έκανε ο θεός σαν το μ... της χάιδος σε φάτσα και χαρακτήρα και θα βλέπανε κι αυτοί άσπρη μέρα. Η τριάδα των αυνάνων.

----------


## alexandros3

ν/τ 
Για πράγματα εν εξελίξει δεν χρειάζεται ανάλυση. Απλά η αίσθηση του προχωράμε.

----------


## olga_soul

:P:P:P

Α ρε Αλέξανδρε με έκανες και γέλασα βρε παιδί........... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Χάρηκα που είσαι καλά και ερωτευμένος στο φουλ!!!!!!!! Άστους να λένε............. :Wink:  :Wink: 

Μάλλον στον εργασιακό σου χώρο είναι ζηλιαρόγατοι .......και δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν την ευτυχία σου.......χε......χε........

Γίνε και εσύ γάτος λοιπόν και κάνε τους ΧΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘΘ...........αλ ά γατίστικα....:P:P:P

----------


## gus1973

Επαναφέρω το forum λόγω έκτακτης ανάγκης!
Εν αναμονή μιας συνάντησης με πολλά άτομα και ομιλία (από μέρους μου) μπροστά σε όλους με έχει φέρει για άλλη μια φορά αντιμέτωπο με φοβερό άγχος και ανησυχία. Την προηγούμενη φορά τα είχα καταφέρει αρκετά καλά. Υπήρχε το άγχος της αναμονής αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σχετικά καλό. Το περίεργο είναι ότι η κάθε φορά είναι σαν την πρώτη φορά. 
Ξεχνώ εύκολα! Δεν θυμάμαι τις καλές στιγμές της έκθεσης στο κοινό, έτσι ώστε να πάρω θάρρος και να ανταμείψω τον εαυτό μου. Πάντα βλέπω την κακή στιγμή της στιγμής και επικεντρώνομαι σε αυτή. 

Ελπίζω αυτή η καταγραφή σκέψεων σε αυτό εδώ το forum να λειτουργήσει αγχολυτικά έστω και προσωρινά.

Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## weird

Καλε μου κι εγω πριν μια εβδομαδα έπρεπε να διαβασω μπροστά σε άλλα ατομα. Κι ενω εχω εκτεθει, παλι ο φοβος ειναι εντονος. Εχω όμως να σου πω οτι είμαι άτομο που αν με ριξεις στο χορο, χορευω. Ετσι ξέρω οτι κάθε φορα η φοβιτσιαρα πλευρά του ευατού μου θα επικρατει στην αρχή αλλα θα συρρικνώνεται στην πορεία μιας \"κοινωνικης δοκιμασιας\". Παντως τα καταφερνω. Ισως με πολυ περισσοτερο αγχος απο οτι αλλοι αλλα... ετσι ειμαι εγω.
Στην πιο παλια δουλεια μου επρεπε να ασκώ πειθώ και να μιλώ με πολύ κόσμο. αρχικα αδυνατουσα. Ομως με ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ εκθεση στο τελος μου φαινοταν ρουτινα!! φαντασου. 
Ισως λοιπον δεν αρκει που και που να κανεις μια ομιλια για να διωξει το αγχος που νιωθεις. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα :Wink:

----------


## gus1973

Τελικά τα πράγματα πήγαν καλά! 
Είχα περισσότερο άγχος κατά την αναμονή παρά όταν χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω. 
Μπήκα στο χορό και χόρεψα (όπως και η weird). 

Όμως την επόμενη φορά θα έρθουν και πάλι τα ίδια συμπτώματα, η ίδια ανησυχία. Συμφωνώ ότι μονο η καθημερινή έκθεση και η θεραπεία θα φέρει οριστικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## diti

Γεια σας, είμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ και υποψιάζομαι ότι πάσχω κι εγώ από κοινωνική φοβία. Αν και υπάρχουν φορές που το ελέγχω περισσότερο από άλλες νιώθω μονίμως όταν είμαι έξω ότι οι άλλοι με κοιτάζουν και σκέφτονται κάτι αρνητικό για μένα. Φοβάμαι ότι σχολιάζουν το πρόσωπό μου, το περπάτημά μου, όταν μιλάω τη φωνή μου και το τραγικό είναι ότι ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά είναι υπερβολές  :Frown: 

Ψυχοθεραπεία είχα κάνει για ένα μόνο μήνα πριν χρόνια αλλά τώρα από βδομάδα λέω να ξαναρχίσω (η σχολή μου παρέχει δωρεάν ψυχολογική υποστήριξη απότε λέω να το εκμεταλλευτώ  :Wink: ..)

Μάλλον η ρίζα αυτής της φοβίας είναι η κακοποίηση που υπέστη στο γυμνάσιο για έναν χρόνο και με έκαναν να πιστέψω ότι είμαι χαζή, άσχημη, χίλιες δυο ανακρίβειες και μάλλον γι\' αυτό είμαι τόσο επιφυλακτική, είναι λες και κάθε φορά με κρίνουν εκείνοι και φοβάμαι ότι θα νιώσω και πάλι ό,τι ένιωσα τότε, αν και σήμερα έχω καταφέρει πολλά και είμαι πολύ πιο δυνατή και σίγουρη, απλά έχουν μείνει κάποια κατάλοιπα παραλογισμού που θέλω ΠΟΛΥ να αντιμετωπίσω.

Πάντως πίστευα ότι είμαι η μοναδική που νιώθει έτσι, χαίρομαι που βρήκα και άλλους που ξέρουν πώς είναι αλλά έχουν βρει και τρόπους για να το αντιμετωπίσουν  :Smile:

----------


## diti

Εννοώ λεκτική κακοποίηση, συνεχείς καθημερινές προσβολές για ένα χρόνο..

Έχω φίλες και φίλους, απλά με άγνωστα άτομα είμαι επιφυλακτική και περνάει καιρός μέχρι ν΄ανοιχτώ. Μπροστά σε κόσμο μιλάω αλλά πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι η φωνή μου ακούγεται απαίσια, ότι δεν έχω πολλά να πω αλλά όλα αυτά μέχρι να κερδίσει ο άλλος την εμπιστοσύνη μου και να βεβαιωθώ ότι σκέφτεται θετικά για μένα και ότι δεν θα με κρίνει. Γενικά όταν νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου έχω περισσότερο θάρρος και θετική διάθεση να μιλήσω και ν\' ανοιχτώ, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση είμαι μπλοκαρισμένη  :Frown: 

Από τα συμπτώματα συνήθως νιώθω ταχυπαλμία και πρόσφατα έπαθα κάτι που με ανησύχησε, είχα πάει σε ένα σεμινάριο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας και κράτησε γύρω στις 3.5 ώρες. Όταν βγήκα έξω στο φως και στη βαβούρα ένιωσα ότι παραλύω, δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ, ένιωθα παγιδευμένη και πολύ έντονη ανθρωποφοβία. Δεν ξέρω πώς κατάφερα να φτάσω στα λεωφορεία.

Πάντως πέρυσι έκανα ένα σημαντικό βήμα που δεν πίστευα ότι θα τολμούσα να κάνω, τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια πήγαινα νυχτερινό (λόγω εκείνης της κακοποίησης είχα σταματήσει το σχολείο για 2 χρόνια) και άρχισα να γράφω τους επετειακούς λόγους και πέρυσι η καθηγήτρια μου ανέθεσε να είμαι η αφηγήτρια της γιορτής δηλαδή να κάθομαι όρθια μπροστά απ\' τη σκηνή και να αναγγέλω τα ποιήματα, τη χορωδία, να λέω κι εγώ ποιήματα κτλ. πριν αρχίσει ένιωθα ταχυκαρδία, ότι δεν βγαίνει η φωνή κτλ αλλά ύστερα από λίγο ηρέμησα και τα πήγα πολύ καλά τελικά. 

Έχω δύναμη να ξεπεράσω τις φοβίες μου αλλά νιώθω ότι θέλω σπρώξιμο και συνεχή επιβεβαίωση, η ψυχοθεραπεία λέτε να βοηθήσει; με είχε βοηθήσει να γυρίσω στο σχολείο.

----------


## diti

Γιατί έχω τόσα πολλά στο κεφάλι μου που δεν ξέρω τι να του πρωτοπω και ειδικά αυτό το πρόβλημα με έχει ταλανίσει πάρα πολύ τα τελευταία χρόνια και θέλω επιτέλους μια δραστική λύση..

----------


## diti

Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, έκανα 3 κατηγορίες, 1. σχέση με τους έξω, 2. σχέση με τον εαυτό, 3. σχέση με οικογένεια, βέβαια όλα μπλέκονται μεταξύ τους και είναι αλληλένδετα αλλά ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βρω μια άκρη γίατί όσο κι αν προσπαθώ μόνη μου χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για να βρω τα βαθύτερα αίτια των φοβιών μου και της συμπεριφοράς μου. Άβυσσος η ρημάδα η ψυχή!

----------


## jo_82

diti πιστευω οτι εχεις ελαφριας μορφης κοινωνικη φοβια ή φοβια που δεν σου εχει εκδηλωθει ακομα!! αυτα τα συμπτωματα ειχα κ εγω οταν ημουν στο παν/μιο κ πιο νωρις κ επρεπε να δρασω τοτε!! τωρα το προβλημα εχει οξυνθει αρκετα κ εχω την εντυπωση πως δε θα το λυσω ποτε. κ αυτο γιατι οταν τελειωσα ξεκινησα αμεσως να εργαζομαι κ να συναλλασσομαι με πολυ κοσμο, πραξμα που οξυνε το προβλημα.τα τελευταια χρονια προσπαθω ατομικα να αντιμετωπισω το προβλημα κ με συνεχη εκθεση-λογω δουλειας- αλλα το προβλημα δε νιωθω οτι εχει μειωθει στο ελαχιστο!! καθε συναντηση με κοσμο μου φερνει τρομερη νευρικοτητα κ αγχος που με παραλυει.

γι αυτο δρασε τωρα που ειναι ακομα νωρις διοτι αργοτερα τα πραγματα ισως χειροτερεψουν!!!

----------


## diti

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω δουλέψει γιατί ενώ το θέλω για να κοινωνικοποιηθώ, με φοβίζει η έκθεση σε άγνωστο κόσμο, νιώθω ότι θα τα θαλασσώσω, ότι πάλι θα χρειαστώ πολύ χρόνο να προσαρμοστώ στα νέα δεδομένα. Σ\' ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή, αύριο κιόλας που θα πάω στη σχολή μου θα κλείσω ραντεβού με τον ψυχολόγο και μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

Πάντως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά πιστεύω, κι εσύ μπορείς να κάνει δραστικά βήματα γιατί είναι τόσο κρίμα να χάνουμε στιγμές απ\' τη ζωή μας ενώ μπορούμε να ξεπεράσουμε τις φοβίες μας και να απολαμβάνουμε τα πράγματα που είναι απλά για τους άλλους αλλά εμείς τα κάνουμε τόσο πολύπλοκα και εξαντλητικά.

Στην κοινωνική φοβία το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με την αυτοεκτίμηση και το ότι βλέπουμε το εαυτό μας παραμορφωτικά και θεωρούμε ως δεδομένο ότι και οι άλλοι μας βλέπουν έτσι..

----------


## cypriot92

gia sas,ime 16 xrono kai pasxo kai ego apo koinoniki fobia.den exo thera peutiki boithia.epsaxa poli to thema.efarmozo mirikes taktikes omos kai pali to problima sinixizete.pantos exo ikanopoiitiki koinoniki epaphi.se psixiatro/psixologo den pigeno dioti ton exoun parexigimeno i gonis mou.pestemou kapies dinates lisis parakalo
help me pls

----------


## gus1973

Γειά σου cypriot92 καλώς ήρθες στο forum  :Smile: 

Μπορείς να μας περιγράψεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικά, τα συμπτώματα της φοβίας σου;

----------


## cypriot92

ta simptomata pou niotho ta kalipsan pliros ta alla meli.auto pou tha ethela ine kapia thinati lisi pou tha me boithoyse sto problima m

----------


## Alterego

Γεια σου φιλε μου.Φανταζομαι εισαι απο την Κυπρο η κανω καποιο λαθος;

----------


## cypriot92

ne ime apo tin kipro

----------

